# Worst Uber Cars Ever



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Dodge neon


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

UberLimo


----------



## UberMalibu (Sep 6, 2014)

Now I get what my pax was talking about when he said he was lucky as he got in my back seat. (black on black '14 malibu)


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I'd drive that Caprice, after I ditched those ridiculous wheels and put a set of original 15's back on it.


----------



## Tony B (Jun 27, 2014)

This is the Uber joint


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@floridog's UberXL van


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Schwaeky (Feb 26, 2016)

If not too old, I would drive that Caprice in a heartbeat... you can't kill them, especially the wagons with the Oldsmobile 307... got one that is my beater....


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I think my avatar pic would make a great Uber car... Except for the lack of seat belts, AC, ...


----------

